# Reading > Forum Book Club >  2009 "Genre of the Month" Poll

## Scheherazade

*In 2009, we will be reading books from different genres each month.

Please nominate the genre you would like to be included in our poll by October 1st.

One genre per member, please!

Information on Literary Genres

2009 Proposal discussion and poll


You can now vote for the genres you would like to read in 2009.

(You can pick more than one option)

*** The poll will be closed on November 1st. ****

----------


## wilbur lim

I substantiate that the genre of 'Philosophical novel' will be eminent.Thereby,choose Philosophical !

----------


## Nightshade

how many nominations will you be taking then scher? and when is the final date?

----------


## JBI

How about essay as genre? if this is what you're looking for, this is my nomination.

----------


## Virgil

I thought there were more genres than listed in the wikipedia. I'll have to think about it. I didn't see chic romance novels on that list.  :Wink:

----------


## _Shannon_

How about literary non-fiction?? Like Tracy Kidder, or John McPhee, etc....

----------


## Brigitte

I nominate Horror.

----------


## manolia

sci-fi  :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

> I thought there were more genres than listed in the wikipedia. I'll have to think about it. I didn't see chic romance novels on that list.


Virgil, I hope you didn't cry when you didn't see chic romance on the wiki list.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil, I hope you didn't cry when you didn't see chic romance on the wiki list.


I cried when I noticed there was no bodice rippers on the list.  :Tongue:

----------


## motherhubbard

> I cried when I noticed there was no bodice rippers on the list.


Truly a shame  :Bawling: 

Erotic lit made the list. How have I managed to miss this for so long?

----------


## Nightshade

Fantasy...or rather more specifically fairytale fantasy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nossa

I can't really decide. I was gonna go for political fiction, but that's just too common, and we read it a lot here. I'm not really a big fan of fantasy books, but I guess I was bound to read one of them at some point. So it's probably fantasy for me too  :Biggrin:

----------


## bouquin

I should like to nominate _comic novel_ please. Thanks :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

I would like to nominate young adult. There are some really good ones and I think we could get some of the younger set to take part.

----------


## Virgil

I would like to nominate the war novel.

----------


## Nightshade

> I would like to nominate the war novel.


what do you measn by a war novel, one written during a war or about one?

----------


## Virgil

> what do you measn by a war novel, one written during a war or about one?


I guess it would be about one set during war. Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_novel.

----------


## learntodiscover

> I guess it would be about one set during war. Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_novel.


sorry but I just cannot stand war stories......maybe because I live in the uk that topic comes up way too often. Maybe if the war story had nothing to do with WW1 AND WW2, then I might take a crack at it.

----------


## Virgil

> sorry but I just cannot stand war stories......maybe because I live in the uk that topic comes up way too often. Maybe if the war story had nothing to do with WW1 AND WW2, then I might take a crack at it.


Well, then don't vote for it.

----------


## learntodiscover

how about gothic fiction.

----------


## _Shannon_

> sorry but I just cannot stand war stories......maybe because I live in the uk that topic comes up way too often. Maybe if the war story had nothing to do with WW1 AND WW2, then I might take a crack at it.


There are plenty of war novels not about WWI or WWII. Off the top of my head there's Red Badge of Courage, Cold Mountain, War and Peace, Vanity Fair, Gone With the Wind, The Iliad, The Things They Carried, Les Miserables, Last of the Mohicans.....

LOL! and that's just in like 30 seconds, before morning coffee--I am sure there are lots and lots more.  :Smile:

----------


## wessexgirl

> how about gothic fiction.


Ooh, I'll second that, with the originals, like *The Monk*, or *The Castle* *of Otranto* etc., or even the satirizing of them in *Northanger Abbey*. I have always meant to read them, (those good intentions again  :Blush: ), but as usual, life intrudes. I did start *The Monk* many years ago, but never got around to finishing it. If we do choose one, can it be one of the classics, and not a contemporary version of gothic, pretty please?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> There are plenty of war novels not about WWI or WWII. Off the top of my head there's Red Badge of Courage, Cold Mountain, War and Peace, Vanity Fair, Gone With the Wind, The Iliad, The Things They Carried, Les Miserables, Last of the Mohicans.....
> 
> LOL! and that's just in like 30 seconds, before morning coffee--I am sure there are lots and lots more.


Yes, war is a frequent theme in literature. Why? Because humanity has never escaped it for more than a generation or two at most.

----------


## Alexei

> Ooh, I'll second that, with the originals, like *The Monk*, or *The Castle* *of Otranto* etc., or even the satirizing of them in *Northanger Abbey*. I have always meant to read them, (those good intentions again ), but as usual, life intrudes. I did start *The Monk* many years ago, but never got around to finishing it. If we do choose one, can it be one of the classics, and not a contemporary version of gothic, pretty please?


Since someone has already nominated Horror, I suppose it would be possible these two to be considered as different options: one for the classical gothic and one for the new one. i hope it is possible.

I will take my time. I can't decide yet. As usual  :FRlol:

----------


## wessexgirl

> Since someone has already nominated Horror, I suppose it would be possible these two to be considered as different options: one for the classical gothic and one for the new one. i hope it is possible.


I definitely think they are different genres. To me "gothic" is not "horror", although of course you get titles like *Dracula* and *Frankenstein* in both. I think "horror" is broader, and I think of contemporary novelists like King, Koontz, Herbert etc, as well as oldies like H.P.Lovecraft and M.R.James in that genre, and covering many themes which are "horrific".

----------


## Jozanny

> I definitely think they are different genres. To me "gothic" is not "horror", although of course you get titles like *Dracula* and *Frankenstein* in both. I think "horror" is broader, and I think of contemporary novelists like King, Koontz, Herbert etc, as well as oldies like H.P.Lovecraft and M.R.James in that genre, and covering many themes which are "horrific".


I think *horror* as a genre is increasingly problematic on the printed page, unless we think the goal of the horrific is just to give the reader a bit of a thrill like the campy films of yore that Tarantino is so fond of retro-fitting. As a genre I think it has problems, even if you look at someone like Charlee Jacob, who elicits more disgust than fear, and in the end winds up being just as silly as Rice, give or take context.

Although I can hear the groans from the gallery as I post, I think classical authors like Henry James and Joseph Conrad can actually be more frightening than the traditional tropes we get from Stoker or Shelley--and *gothic* is a broad umbrella. I've read interesting critical papers which suggest that both Dostoevsky and Conrad took *gothic* tropes and used it as a bridge to the literary realism of the late 19th to early 20th century.

I *was* going to nominate satire so as then to suggest _Infinite Jest_ in honor of Wallace, but then again, who am I kidding? So I will nominate erotica and see what happens. Good erotic material is hard to come by, and I'd be interested to see if this board could come up with interesting titles.

----------


## Virgil

> I think *horror* as a genre is increasingly problematic on the printed page, unless we think the goal of the horrific is just to give the reader a bit of a thrill like the campy films of yore that Tarantino is so fond of retro-fitting. As a genre I think it has problems, even if you look at someone like Charlee Jacob, who elicits more disgust than fear, and in the end winds up being just as silly as Rice, give or take context.
> 
> Although I can hear the groans from the gallery as I post, I think classical authors like Henry James and Joseph Conrad can actually be more frightening than the traditional tropes we get from Stoker or Shelley--and *gothic* is a broad umbrella. I've read interesting critical papers which suggest that both Dostoevsky and Conrad took *gothic* tropes and used it as a bridge to the literary realism of the late 19th to early 20th century.
> 
> I *was* going to nominate satire so as then to suggest _Infinite Jest_ in honor of Wallace, but then again, who am I kidding? So I will nominate erotica and see what happens. Good erotic material is hard to come by, and I'd be interested to see if this board could come up with interesting titles.


I think you're right on the mark about writers taking gothic tropes and using them in their more "classical" fiction. William Faulkner is a classic example.

----------


## Jozanny

Well, it would take me more than I have time for to point to what I mean by problematic, but this is something I have been chewing on since Dark Muse started a *horror* thread in the General.

Do we actually seek to be horrified when we are reading so-called horror tales? I doubt it, and think that is why we turn to films instead, like the Friday The 13th franchise--but even here--is Freddy Krueger or Jason horrific?

I was actually amused that the last movie which fused the two franchises was a hit.

I have been also known to read the occasional thriller/suspense novel, but I am not sure I read these to be frightened either, even though I read much less of them now. (Sigh) 

Apparently I'm groping for no particular reason, thinking about Wallace and wishing I could kick him in protest. He wasn't trapped in a broken body like Hunter Thompson was at the end of his life.

----------


## Nightshade

Scher a question must the nomintations come from that list or was that just a rough guide/idea? 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

I'm not sure if it's a genre or what it would be called if it was but i'm thinking something counterculture (subversive?). Something from the hippies, beats...

----------


## Virgil

> I'm not sure if it's a genre or what it would be called if it was but i'm thinking something counterculture (subversive?). Something from the hippies, beats...


I guess that might be called Beat Lit, although that's a specific time and place and counterculture can exist at any time.

----------


## Scheherazade

> how many nominations will you be taking then scher? and when is the final date?


There is no limit (as long as it is one nomination/one member).


> How about essay as genre? if this is what you're looking for, this is my nomination.





> How about literary non-fiction?? Like Tracy Kidder, or John McPhee, etc....


The Book Club readings are fiction only.


> I thought there were more genres than listed in the wikipedia. I'll have to think about it. I didn't see chic romance novels on that list.





> Scher a question must the nomintations come from that list or was that just a rough guide/idea?


The Wikipedia article is only a guide. If you would like to nominate a genre that is not listed, you are welcome to do so  :Smile: .


> how about gothic fiction.


You need to have at least 50 posts to be able to nominate or vote.

Nominations so far:

1. Horror (Brigitte)

2. sci-fi (Manolia)

3. fairytale fantasy (Nightshade)

4. comic novel (bouquin)

5. young adult (motherhubbard) 

6. war novel (Virgil) 

7. erotica (Jozanny)

8. Beat Lit (Papayahed)

----------


## Taliesin

I think that I'll nominate urban fantasy.
Yes, I'll do that.
Ahem!
*Urban fantasy!*

----------


## papayahed

> 8. Beat Lit (Papayahed)


Can we make it counterculture Lit? ohh or finge lit? I don't want it to be just beat writers I was thinking it coould include all eras, hippies, gen x, etc..

----------


## Drkshadow03

Will Urban Fantasy cover "New Weird"? I was surprised we just didn't have a general "fantasy" genre nominated. Oh well, if not I nominate "New Weird."

----------


## wessexgirl

> There is no limit (as long as it is one nomination/one member).The Book Club readings are fiction only.The Wikipedia article is only a guide. If you would like to nominate a genre that is not listed, you are welcome to do so .You need to have at least 50 posts to be able to nominate or vote.
> 
> Nominations so far:
> 
> 1. Horror (Brigitte)
> 
> 2. sci-fi (Manolia)
> 
> 3. fairytale fantasy (Nightshade)
> ...


What about my nod to gothic?  :Bawling:  I've made more than 50 posts.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. Horror (Brigitte)

2. sci-fi (Manolia)

3. fairytale fantasy (Nightshade)

4. comic novel (bouquin)

5. young adult (motherhubbard) 

6. war novel (Virgil) 

7. erotica (Jozanny)

8. counterculture Lit (Papayahed)

9. Urban fantasy (Taliesin)

10. New Weird (Drkshadow03)

11. gothic (Wessexgirl)

12. Fantasy (Nossa)


> What about my nod to gothic?  I've made more than 50 posts.


Sorry, I thought you were just agreeing with learntodiscover.

----------


## _Shannon_

> Nominations so far:
> 
> 1. Horror (Brigitte)
> 
> 2. sci-fi (Manolia)
> 
> 3. fairytale fantasy (Nightshade)
> 
> 4. comic novel (bouquin)
> ...


What about detective fiction?

How'd we end up reading Papillion??? In theory that wasn't fiction  :Confused:

----------


## Jozanny

> Will Urban Fantasy cover "New Weird"? I was surprised we just didn't have a general "fantasy" genre nominated. Oh well, if not I nominate "New Weird."


I feel so very very very *old* reading of this particular nomination. Drk has no mercy! :Wink: 

Now for the non-teasing question: What are the characteristics of *New Weird* as you understand them?

----------


## Virgil

Who proposed erotica?  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  Was it some salacious adolescent?  :Biggrin: 

(Only teasing you Jozy.  :Wink: )

----------


## Nightshade

I wrote somthing but my computer crashed and now Ive forgotten what most of the ramble is and am *not* amused. 
All I can rember is this: I was going to say somthig along the lines of come on people there are loads of genres we havent gone anywhere near yet let alone subgenres and even though I have voted I though a few ideas could go a miss :
Adaptations 
chick lit
family sagas 
weepies
uplifting blah blah I was working my way down the shelves of one corner of my library
OH I know
what would you call those books based on charchetre from classic novels etc which I guess can be intresting especially when you read the original, but at this moment the only ones I can think of by title I couldnt, *wouldnt* even read, such as Mr Darcy takes a wife, Mr Knightly's diary and Mr Darcy and me, although there was the novel with the boy on crutches from christamas carol had to solve some kind of murder... that one wasnt THAT bad. 
oh and eyre affarie of course, which is BRILLIANT, but I think technically classed as a satire... :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

ohhh or how about historical fiction, somebody should nominate that...

----------


## Nightshade

Hey that was in the original post  :Nod:   :Biggrin:  
mind reader.... :Eek2:

----------


## eyemaker

How about *CRIME FICTION*?

----------


## clumsy angelle

epic fantasies

----------


## Drkshadow03

> I feel so very very very *old* reading of this particular nomination. Drk has no mercy!
> 
> Now for the non-teasing question: What are the characteristics of *New Weird* as you understand them?


Second world fantasy, but urban settings rather than the medieval settings of Epic Fantasy. A convincing mixture of Science fiction and fantasy. Playful and imaginative worlds. Playful and imaginative styles. Thematically significant issues.

Let's take China Mieville's seminal New Weird work, Perdido Street Station as our example. From the back cover:

Beneath the towering bleached ribs of a dead, ancient beast lies the city of New Crobuzon, where the unsavory deal is stranger to no one--not even to Isaac, a gifted and eccentric scientist who has spent a lifetime quietly carrying out his unique research. But when a half-bird, half-human creature known as the Garuda comes to him from afar, Isaac is faced with challenges he has never before encountered. Though the Garuda's request is scientifically daunting. Isaac is sparked by his own curiosity and an uncanny reverence for this curious stranger. Soon an eerie metamorphosis will occur that will permeate every fiber of New Crobuzon--and not even the Ambassador of Hell will challenge the malignant terror it evokes.

As the story progresses we encounter an interdimensional spider who weaves fate itself, a cult that worships an A.I. Machine-god made from the scraps in a garbage dump, non-traditional fantasy races Khepri (bug-people) and Cactae (Cactus people) who aren't just given, but rather in this world evolution happened differently and cactus for example evolved into sentient beings alongside humans. However, the literal races in this world all cramped together in this city with their own sections (think little italy, Chinatown) have all the dynamics of real race relations and tensions and misunderstandings in the novel. Mieville's descriptions are very evocative. Plus he experiments with style: the novel shifts from second-person to third person to the occassional burst of omniscient where he describes the city at large, which functions as a character in te novel (the second-person scenes seem annoying at first, but then it all comes together at the very end). 

I think that captures the New Weird style very well. It's an extremely imaginative genre.

----------


## Nightshade

what so like fantasy books set in made up urbanish modernish seeming places? 
What does Tad Williams war of the flowers come under? now that was a _good_  book, although maybe a bit long... 
When we read Hyperion we read it over 2 months didnt we?

----------


## Niamh

How about _Morality Plays_?(Mankind, Everyman, Mundus et Infans, Nice Wanton etc.) not sure if they are readily available online although i did buy three from Amazon... and Everyman is on here under Anon.
if thats a no, i'll go with Historical fiction... only i hope its not a no. they are witty and satirical.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jozanny

> Second world fantasy, but urban settings rather than the medieval settings of Epic Fantasy. A convincing mixture of Science fiction and fantasy. Playful and imaginative worlds. Playful and imaginative styles. Thematically significant issues.
> 
> Let's take China Mieville's seminal New Weird work, Perdido Street Station as our example. From the back cover:
> 
> Beneath the towering bleached ribs of a dead, ancient beast lies the city of New Crobuzon, where the unsavory deal is stranger to no one--not even to Isaac, a gifted and eccentric scientist who has spent a lifetime quietly carrying out his unique research. But when a half-bird, half-human creature known as the Garuda comes to him from afar, Isaac is faced with challenges he has never before encountered. Though the Garuda's request is scientifically daunting. Isaac is sparked by his own curiosity and an uncanny reverence for this curious stranger. Soon an eerie metamorphosis will occur that will permeate every fiber of New Crobuzon--and not even the Ambassador of Hell will challenge the malignant terror it evokes.
> 
> I think that captures the New Weird style very well. It's an extremely imaginative genre.


I need to get updated with this market. I appreciate the effort Drk, and will perhaps start a biblio for good days when I am less home bound. I have always enjoyed the speculative genre, broadly speaking, but I am hard on it, and prefer that it follow hard realism in presentation. Stephen Dedman's "The Devotee" is a great example of what I mean--not so much space opera as an alternate reality that is a great cripworld morality tale. I posted about it for my group, but no other member had read it. I dislike the satirical, but only because it is difficult to do well.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. Horror (Brigitte)

2. sci-fi (Manolia)

3. fairytale fantasy (Nightshade)

4. comic novel (bouquin)

5. young adult (motherhubbard) 

6. war novel (Virgil) 

7. erotica (Jozanny)

8. counterculture Lit (Papayahed)

9. Urban fantasy (Taliesin)

10. New Weird (Drkshadow03)

11. gothic (Wessexgirl)

12. Fantasy (Nossa) 

13. detective fiction (Shannon)

14. Crime fiction (eyemaker)

15. epic fantasies (clumsy angelle)

16. Morality Plays (Niamh)


And I would like to nominate "Novel of Manners".

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## applepie

Can we add on a thriller genre? It would offer up some interesting stories.

----------


## ntropyincarnate

historical fiction

----------


## DeadAsDreams

Philosophical Novel

----------


## thelastmelon

Just for the fun of it, I'll nominate: Chick-lit.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. Horror (Brigitte)

2. sci-fi (Manolia)

3. fairytale fantasy (Nightshade)

4. comic novel (bouquin)

5. young adult (motherhubbard) 

6. war novel (Virgil) 

7. erotica (Jozanny)

8. counterculture Lit (Papayahed)

9. Urban fantasy (Taliesin)

10. New Weird (Drkshadow03)

11. gothic (Wessexgirl)

12. Fantasy (Nossa) 

13. detective fiction (Shannon)

14. Crime fiction (eyemaker)

15. epic fantasies (clumsy angelle)

16. Morality Plays (Niamh)

17. Novel of Manners (Scheherazade)

18. thriller (mkhockenberry) 

19. historical fiction (ntropyincarnate)

20. Philosophical Novel (DeadAsDreams)

21. Chick-lit(thelastmelon)

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. Horror (Brigitte)

2. sci-fi (Manolia)

3. fairytale fantasy (Nightshade)

4. comic novel (bouquin)

5. young adult (motherhubbard) 

6. war novel (Virgil) 

7. erotica (Jozanny)

8. counterculture Lit (Papayahed)

9. Urban fantasy (Taliesin)

10. New Weird (Drkshadow03)

11. gothic (Wessexgirl)

12. Fantasy (Nossa) 

13. detective fiction (Shannon)

14. Crime fiction (eyemaker)

15. epic fantasies (clumsy angelle)

16. Morality Plays (Niamh)

17. Novel of Manners (Scheherazade)

18. thriller (mkhockenberry) 

19. historical fiction (ntropyincarnate)

20. Philosophical Novel (DeadAsDreams)

21. Chick-lit(thelastmelon)

Going twice...

----------


## Scheherazade

*
You can now vote for the genres you would like to read in 2009.

(You can pick more than one option)

*** The poll will be closed on November 1st. ****

----------


## Scheherazade

The standing at the moment:

Crime fiction 7

Detective fiction 6

Historical fiction 5

Comic novel 4

Gothic 4

Horror 3

Fairytale fantasy 3

Young adult 3

War novel 3

Epic fantasies 3

Novel of Manners 3

Thriller 3

Chick-lit 3
____________________________________

Counter-culture Literature 2

Fantasy 2

Philosophical Novel 2

Sci-fi 1

Urban fantasy 1

New Weird 1

Morality Plays 1

Erotica 0


One of the genres with 3 votes would have to be eliminated.

I am sincerely hoping that we won't have to read one fantasy genre after another!

----------


## Virgil

I voted. I didn't know what to make of urban fantasy. What's that?

----------


## Scheherazade

*Virgil>* I think there was a discussion on this earlier in this thread (check the second page maybe?).


Results at the moment:

Crime fiction 11

Detective fiction 10

Historical fiction 9

Gothic 8

Comic novel 7

Thriller 7

Young adult 6

War novel 6

Novel of Manners 6

Horror 4

Fairytale fantasy 4

Epic fantasies 4

Philosophical Novel 4

Chick-lit 4
_____________________________________________
Counter-culture Literature 3

Morality Plays 3

Sci-fi 2

Erotica 2

New Weird 2

Fantasy 2

Urban fantasy 1


Two of the genres with 4 votes will have to be eliminated.

----------


## Niamh

come on morality plays! They were after all plays created to mock religious plays but to educate the illiterate medieval public about all things good and evil. They are really cool.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> *Virgil>* I think there was a discussion on this earlier in this thread (check the second page maybe?).


Actually I couldn't find the discussion, but I looked it up.

----------


## papayahed

Come on I'm ready to make a deal.....I'll vote for yours if you vote for mine....

----------


## Niamh

which one was yours? i already voted but couldnt remember which one you nominated....

----------


## papayahed

counter culture lit

----------


## Niamh

dont think i voted for that one....  :Frown:

----------


## naomi moon

Thriller.

----------


## papayahed

> dont think i voted for that one....



 :Frown: 

....

----------


## Nightshade

> ....


Cheer up chuck Ive still got my vote!  :Biggrin: 
Edit well actually voted now, and paya you owe me one! 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Yeay!  :Banana:  Nightie voted for Morality Play!!




> ....


Am Sowwy!!!! :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

And please note I only EVER vote for things I actually think might be intresting, sorry girls, so I wasnt voting just to get votes...although I would like fairytale fantasy to get votes obviously... :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

The results at the moment:

Crime fiction 14

Gothic 12

Detective fiction 12

Historical fiction 12

Thriller 10

Comic novel 9

Novel of Manners 9

Young adult 8

War novel 8

Horror 6

Philosophical Novel 6
___________________________________________
Fairytale fantasy 5

Counter-culture Literature 5

Morality Plays 5

Chick-lit 5

Sci-fi 4

Epic fantasies 4

Erotica 3

Urban fantasy 3

Fantasy 3

New Weird 2


Only one of the genres with 5 votes would make it into the final 12.

----------


## Nightshade

_come on one of the fantasies!!!_

----------


## Niamh

Cant believe there are three crime genres in the top 12.

----------


## eyemaker

..I can't believe my _nominated genre_ is currently winning! :Biggrin:  Go, go, go-*Crime Fiction!*

----------


## Virgil

Out of curiosity, can anyone vote or do they need a certain number of posts?

----------


## Drkshadow03

Oh come on! Nobody wants to do New Weird, except for Jozany and I?!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Out of curiosity, can anyone vote or do they need a certain number of posts?


The Book Club polls are always 50+ votes.



> Oh come on! Nobody wants to do New Weird, except for Jozany and I?!


You say that as if that is a bad thing!  :Wink:   :Tongue: 

Results at the moment:

Crime fiction 14
Gothic 13
Detective fiction 13
Historical fiction 13
Thriller 11
Comic novel 9
Young adult 9
Novel of Manners 9
Horror 8
War novel 8
Counter-culture Literature 7
Philosophical Novel 7
Fairytale fantasy 6
Morality Plays 6
Epic fantasies 5
Chick-lit 5
Sci-fi 4
Fantasy 4
Erotica 3
Urban fantasy 3
New Weird 2

----------


## Scheherazade

> Out of curiosity, can anyone vote or do they need a certain number of posts?


The Book Club polls are always 50+ votes.



> Oh come on! Nobody wants to do New Weird, except for Jozany and I?!


You say that as if that is a bad thing!  :Wink:   :Tongue: 



Results at the moment:

Crime fiction 14

Gothic 13

Detective fiction 13

Historical fiction 13

Thriller 11

Comic novel 9

Young adult 9

Novel of Manners 9

Horror 8

War novel 8

Counter-culture Literature 7

Philosophical Novel 7
_____________________________________

Fairytale fantasy 6

Morality Plays 6

Epic fantasies 5

Chick-lit 5

Sci-fi 4

Fantasy 4

Erotica 3

Urban fantasy 3

New Weird 2


We have our top 12 emerging finally!

----------


## Nightshade

come on come on 
2 more votes for fairytale fantasy..or for epic... or something .... 
stop voting or horror and war stories!!!
 :Eek2: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

No. Don't vote for fairytales. That's for kids. War stories are for mature readers.  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Crime fiction 15

Gothic 14

Detective fiction 13

Historical fiction 13

Thriller 11

Comic novel 9

Young adult 9

War novel 9

Novel of Manners 9

Philosophical Novel 9

Horror 8

Counter-culture Literature 7
_________________________________________

Fairytale fantasy 6

Morality Plays 6

Epic fantasies 5

Chick-lit 5

Sci-fi 4

Erotica 4

Fantasy 4

Urban fantasy 3

New Weird 2



We need more votes for chick-lit! Where are the chicks of the Forum?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> No. Don't vote for fairytales. That's for kids. War stories are for mature readers.


pfffffffttt, fairyales are a tool for expressing large social, moral and ethical dilemmas and situations through a means that makes them more accessible to a larger portion of the population, they are often dark and bring up a lot of right and wrong issues. A fantastic example of which is some of the non disneyfied non grimmified versions of cinderella such as Donkey skin or the coat of many colours, or indeed The little mermaid, or ghe medieval ( was it Renissance? Id have to look it up ) version of sleeping beauty? 
And then of course there are the modern adapations of fairytales..like alice hoffman's stuff and Holly Blacks tithe, Valiant and Ironside, or more traditional fantasy fantasy things like the Bitterbynde trilogy by Dart-Thornton, or Daughter of the forest and wildwood dancing by Juliet Marillier. More young adultish ones like Beauty and Spindles end by Robin McKinley. The elemental series by Mercedes lackey ( The serpent's Shadow is the best adaptation of snow white I have ever come across - well truthfully its one of the few I have come across but thats mainly because people just don't appreciated it enough.) And the list keep growing and growing with authours like Patricia a Mackillip, Patricia C. wrede and loads of others whose names escape me just at this second. 
 :Rolleyes: 

war stories are always the same ... people go to war people die everyone is sad ... and so it goes ...plus I thought we were supposed to be doing something different? 

 :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

Touche.  :Biggrin: 

But people please continue to vote for war stories.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Come on chicklit, fantasy and morality plays!!!!!!
I still cant get over there being three "crime" genres in the top twelve!

----------


## eyemaker

OMG we already have a tie! someone should break that! I want the *crime fiction* to win!!!! :Eek2:  :Eek2:  :Goof: 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Results so far:

Gothic 15

Crime fiction 15

Historical fiction 14

Detective fiction 13

Thriller 11

Philosophical Novel 11

Horror 10

War novel 10

Comic novel 9

Young adult 9

Counter-culture Literature 9

Novel of Manners 9
__________________________________________________ ____

Fairytale fantasy 8

Epic fantasies 7

Morality Plays 7

Fantasy 6

Sci-fi 5

Urban fantasy 5

Chick-lit 5

Erotica 4

New Weird 3

----------


## DapperDrake

Are detective fiction and crime fiction really two seperate genre ?  :Frown: 

Anyway I vote Erotica!! WoooOOOo Go Erotica  :Biggrin: 

(not sure i know any Erotica books but the discussions should be great!)

----------


## Niamh

> Are detective fiction and crime fiction really two seperate genre ? :


and Thriller. That also comes under crime fiction



> Anyway I vote Erotica!! WoooOOOo Go Erotica 
> 
> (not sure i know any Erotica books but the discussions should be great!)


theres The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by A.N.Roquelaure (aka Anne Rice)

----------


## _Shannon_

I think detective fiction and crime fiction are diffreent...detective fition could be Hammet, Chandler, or Father BRown mysteries, or Agatha Chrisitie, or Sr. Arthur Conan Doyle.

Crime Fiction- could be _In Cold Blood_ (though technically suspended between fiction and non-fiction), or _Crime and Punishment_, or _To Kill A Mockingbird_, or _12 Angry Men_, or _Intruder in the Dust_, _Sanctuary_, _American Psycho_, Novels by James M. Cain, or Jim Thompson ...

There's lots of crime fiction, which doesn't involve detectives at all.

----------


## JBI

I'm surprised the genre of derivative fiction isn't up there, after all, it seems the most popular of all genres...

Just kidding.

----------


## caddy_caddy

I voted for counter-culture literature :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> I think detective fiction and crime fiction are diffreent...detective fition could be Hammet, Chandler, or Father BRown mysteries, or Agatha Chrisitie, or Sr. Arthur Conan Doyle.
> 
> Crime Fiction- could be _In Cold Blood_ (though technically suspended between fiction and non-fiction), or _Crime and Punishment_, or _To Kill A Mockingbird_, or _12 Angry Men_, or _Intruder in the Dust_, _Sanctuary_, _American Psycho_, Novels by James M. Cain, or Jim Thompson ...
> 
> There's lots of crime fiction, which doesn't involve detectives at all.


Yes but detectives generally solve crimes dont they, which makes it a sub-genre catagory of crime fiction, same as Thriller. The only detective series i've never seen in a Crime Fiction section is No.1 Ladies Detective agency series, for obvious reasons too.

----------


## DapperDrake

Niamh I agree, Detective and Thriller are clearly sub-genre of Crime, but to be fair they are not the only sub-genre up there. I would say that Fairytale fantasy, Urban fantasy, and Epic fantasy are all sub-genre of Fantasy.

It would of been nice if the genre in the poll were all distinct, to avoid having months reading of similar material, but I guess this is what was voted for so there you have it.

----------


## Niamh

No i think is good that we have sub genres in the listing. It would be nice though if there was at least one fantasy genre up there in the top 12 though.  :Smile: 
So keep voting everyone!!!!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## DapperDrake

:Blush:  If I'd of realised you could vote for more than one genre I would of thrown some votes in the way of the Fantasy genre, my fault for not reading the instructions fully!  :Sick:

----------


## Scheherazade

All the genres included in the poll have been nominated by our members so...

The results so far:


Gothic 16

Crime fiction 16

Historical fiction 15

Detective fiction 14

War novel 11

Counter-culture Literature 11

Thriller 11

Philosophical Novel 11

Horror 10

Young adult 10

Comic novel 9

Novel of Manners 9
_____________________________________

Fairytale fantasy 8

Epic fantasies 7

Morality Plays 7

Sci-fi 6

Fantasy 6

Erotica 5

Urban fantasy 5

Chick-lit 5

New Weird 3

----------


## Nightshade

Petition to knock out horror and war stories and thriller (because detective and crime and thriller are all sort of the same when you think about it ) in favour of some of the fantasy!!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> to knock out horror and war stories and thriller


And that is _your_ fantasy?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> And that is _your_ fantasy?


any kind really or scifi, !!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## DapperDrake

I'm not too worried, I like eight of the winning 12 genre so far so thats not bad going really. Is a little bit of a shame there is no fantasy or sci-fi up there at all, seems incomplete, but its not a big deal.
After all, I'm sure I can find some sci-fi / crime hybrid that might qualify as "crime", or maybe a fantasy / detective novel  :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

> Petition to knock out horror and war stories and thriller (because detective and crime and thriller are all sort of the same when you think about it ) in favour of some of the fantasy!!


Just for the record, when I added thriller I wasn't thinking either of the other two. I was thinking more along the lines of things like Frankenstein, Dracula, Pet Cemetary, IT, and other books similar. Thriller I guess in the spooky Michael Jackson music video kind of way :Biggrin:  In seriousness, though, let's see some fantasy up in the top too. What is the fun if we read nothing but a bunch of similar generes?

----------


## DapperDrake

Well I'd say what you're describing is Gothic or horror rather than thriller, though of course there are a lot of horror-thrillers around. A thriller's main characteristic is suspense, so cliffhanger type books would qualify.

----------


## Niamh

yeah they are gothic and horror novels.  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

Results so far:

Gothic 16

Crime fiction 16

Historical fiction 15

Detective fiction 14

War novel 11

Counter-culture Literature 11

Thriller 11

Philosophical Novel 11

Horror 10

Young adult 10

Comic novel 9

Novel of Manners 9
____________________________

Fairytale fantasy 8

Fantasy 7

Epic fantasies 7

Morality Plays 7

Sci-fi 6

Erotica 5

Urban fantasy 5

Chick-lit 5

New Weird 3

----------


## Scheherazade

Our top 12 is not changing much anymore, it seems like.

----------


## Virgil

> Our top 12 is not changing much anymore, it seems like.


Thank heavens and let's keep it that way.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Taliesin

> Thank heavens and let's keep it that way.


Heavens?
There isn't a single fantasy or sci-fi genre in there.
I think that this is a sufficient proof that there is no God,or, at least, no benevolent God.

----------


## Niamh

> Heavens?
> There isn't a single fantasy or sci-fi genre in there.
> I think that this is a sufficient proof that there is no God,or, at least, no benevolent God.


I agree! At least one of the crime genres should be replaced by a fantasy genre!  :Tongue:

----------


## applepie

Don't fear :Smile:  I found a site that has multiple types of sub genres within the thriller category. I'm kicking myself a bit for nominating it since I would have liked to read something fatasy or sci fi too. We'll just have to find a way to fit it in somewhere else :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Sure we could get a few fantasy into war novels.  :Tongue:  heck! most of them are packed with bloody wars!
Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy could fall under comic.  :Tongue:  (thats still up there right?)
And there are tons of fantasy in young adult.  :Biggrin:

----------


## DapperDrake

There has been more votes but the top 12 hasn't changed so comic is still in the cut. I imagine there can't be many more people left to vote so this is probably pretty much how it's going to end up.

----------


## Scheherazade

Crime fiction 18

Historical fiction 18

Gothic 16

Counter-culture Literature 14

Detective fiction 14

Philosophical Novel 14

Young adult 12

War novel 12

Thriller 12

Horror 11

Comic novel 10

Novel of Manners 10
_________________________________________
Fantasy 9

Fairytale fantasy 8

Epic fantasies 8

Sci-fi 7

Morality Plays 7

Chick-lit 7

Erotica 6

Urban fantasy 6

New Weird 4



*Going once...*

----------


## Niamh

Just a couple more votes for fantasy needed!!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------


## Jozanny

I managed to not vote for the genre I nominated, because I was too quick to tab despite the "you may vote for more than one" option; just as well, perhaps, because I am not sure how many selections I can commit to.

And I don't really like the top picks. Where are the elitists in these 53k?  :Smile:

----------


## bazarov

Can you name one Novel of Manners, please?

----------


## Niamh

> Can you name one Novel of Manners, please?


anything by Austen i think....

----------


## papayahed

> And I don't really like the top picks. Where are the elitists in these 53k?


Probably busy reading the canon. :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

The result:

Crime fiction 18

Historical fiction 18

Gothic 16

Counter-culture Literature 14

Detective fiction 14

Philosophical Novel 14

War novel 13

Young adult 12

Thriller 12

Horror 11

Comic novel 10

Novel of Manners 10

_____________________________

Fantasy 9

Fairytale fantasy 8

Epic fantasies 8

Morality Plays 8

Sci-fi 7

Urban fantasy 7

Chick-lit 7

Erotica 6

New Weird 4

----------


## Virgil

Yay!!  :Banana:

----------


## The Watchman

horror

----------


## Scheherazade

Welcome to the Forum, The Watchman.

Unfortunately, the nomination and voting period is over and we have started reading some of these genres. If you check out some of the threads in this section, you might find something that might interest you.

----------

